# Short protocol (always been long) for us older ladies?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there lovely ladies
Spent a long time onto the lead nurse at my new clinic today re my potential cycle. The doc we saw thought for our consultation (though nothing was concluded) that we would stay as has been - long protocol suprecur, menopur.  My AMH is 6.4 and Antral Follicle 16. The nurse I spoke to said AMH low but follicles quite good so they would be happy for long protocol but she thinks short would be better for me using cetrozide (spelling?) and letrozole (spelling?) and menopur/merional. 

I thought it was more common for older ladies to be on short but my old clinic had always said not as they know the long worked for me. 
Obviously I am nervous about a new protocol but also feel a change can be a good thing (2 failed attempts for sibling). There are no guarantees either way so why not? 

Just wondered if most people are having short protocols? Going to try and read about the timing as it sounds like it could all happen very quickly - used to those 2 weeks downregging and 2 weeks ish of stimming now feel it could happen super quick!   

Any experiences or thoughts? 
Thank you xxx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi tiny,

I found short protocol gave me better results:

1st cycle, UK clinic, long protocol,  afc 12, nafarelin, 150 gonal f, 7 eggs, IVF only 2 fertilised, 2 dt Bfn
2nd cycle, same clinic, long protocol, afc 12, nafarelin, 225 gonal f, 5 eggs, ICSI, 2 fertilised again, 2dt Bfn
3rd cycle at Reprofit, no afc, short protocol, 200 gonal f then upped to 225, stimmed for 12 days, 4 eggs, all fertilised, 3 x 3dt, Bfn

Cetrotide used for 2 or 3 days to stop ovulation.

Also swapped cyclogest to gestone and utrogestan and added prednislone 5mg with estrofem throughout cycle. This time I got to OTD without bleeding. No bfp or frosties but proved that it worked better for me.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
We have 'met' before! That makes interesting reading. I think it could be better, lets   , just trying to second guess timing for planning but pretty much impossible! 
Thank you, how are things with you? 
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Tiny

i have had one of each and got a BFP on SP. my worry was that I would get less eggs (although the theory is they are better quality) but I actually got 1 more. My consultant recommended it for a variety of reasons, on LP I took too long to stim and he also recommends it for older ladies who have had miscarriages as well (not sure why though). 

on my first cycle (LP) I had 10 follies, 9 eggs, 7 mature,  4 fertilised (after 24 hrs only 2 had fertilised then later another 2 fertilised). on SP i had 10 follies, 10 eggs, 6 mature, 4 fertilised (we had ICSI too to help poor fertilisation rate) and they were alsmost taken to blasts but 3dt in end but on 1st cycle never even got a sniff of blasts, they just werent good enough. I have been on gonal F on both cycles with cetrotide as well on SP. I'm also on clexane.

I have to say, the SP is much easier and it took me a bit by surprise, I hardly started the drugs and the next minute I was having EC! I think on LP it starts with AF then you ring for day 21 appt and so you spend 3 weeks  having 'started' TX even though you havent! on SP the day AF starts its straight into stimms. DH said I wasnt a monster this time either  

its definately worth speaking to your clinic about it. the problem with IVF is that they dont have a crystal ball so dont know with 100% certainty what works best for you.

Good luck
nicx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Nic
That is interesting, HUGE congrats on your BFP  , brilliant news. 


My clinic now seem to think that is what they will do, merional for stimming, cetrocide but also the pill I mentioned. I am happy with that bit obviously if we don't do well with eggs will wish stayed on long but you never know ..... Just need to know when they tell me when to stop the pill the will wait for bleed I guess. 


Thank you and congrats again 
Xxx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi tiny,

Yes I think we have spoken on thread before not sure which though!

For me it def helped with quality and fertilisation. I could have gone to blast which is what the clinic wanted but had to get home as it was abroad and had no more annual leave left. I'm not planning anymore treatment yet as the piggy bank is empty so trying naturally and taking DHEA. If I did cycle again it would be the short protocol though.

Good luck with whatever you decide xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, think they will go that way and I am happy to do that if that is what they recommend. Reading around lots of older ladies do have the short protocol, if it reduces the time and the jabs then that also sounds good  . 

Good luck with trying, sadly not an option for us, this could easily be our last cycle so   

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Tiny, I was a little surprised to read this as when we were going to have a last shot at tx I was told my amh was 4.6 but was sent a letter from Denise saying they wanted to keep me on LP as it had always worked for me and only 10 months before I'd produced 12 eggs which had all fertilised so they thought it was best to keep everything the same but up my stimming drugs. Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am a bit worried as she said I could go either way really and have always produced reasonable numbers of eggs,  my least was 5. But I have never had more than 2 embies to transfer at day 3. Last time as well we had really poor fertilisation. I will quiz whoever I see on tue!! Poor person!    I think if my afc was lower would def be SP but its quite decent so maybe a borderline case? Well see what is concluded on tue, all feels a bit of a late decision though.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

thinking Tiny!! I was really shocked by my amh and how it had dropped, so much so that I decided to stop tx even though dh thought we should do another.... I think in hind sight I should have ploughed on but I'm over that now   I always had good numbers of eggs and excellent fertilisation results and by day 3 still had the majority but on last two tx only got 2 blasts   which I know I should have been glad about but I did start to worry about my egg quality??
Denise does know her stuff though so I'd be inclined to trust her, she's been at the unit for... Must be 20 yrs now and is very dedicated   xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, she does seem to know here stuff, that's why I asked to speak to her yesterday and she gave me loads of time on the phone. We wonder if this is our last attempt but I don't think I can say till I've been through it. I am worried about egg quality and that seems to be something they can't tell you.   
Xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

At least you'll have no regrets Tiny as you'll have given it your all... Routing for you   xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you xx


----------

